# Greetings Brethren



## bullrack33 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Brethren, My name is Mike Lafferty and I am the Junior Deacon of Lonnie Irvine Daylight Lodge #1309 in San Antonio.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 12, 2009)

Wellcome Brother to the forum.


----------



## RJS (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 12, 2009)

Great to have another Brother from San Antonio !!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 12, 2009)

Greetings Brother! Nice to have ya!


----------



## ravickery03 (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes!  Soon the brothers from San Antonio will out number the brothers from Dallas!

Welcome!


----------



## Joey (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome..... If we can be of any assistance to you please, let us know.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome to the fellowship!


----------



## nick1368 (Jan 13, 2009)

welcome Bro


----------



## cale (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome Brother I am cale (Caleb) I am the senior warden at Floresville Lodge


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Jan 15, 2009)

ravickery03 said:


> Yes!  Soon the brothers from San Antonio will out number the brothers from Dallas!



Yes its only a matter of time ... HAA HAAH AHAHAAAA HAAAA


----------



## TCShelton (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## cale (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome brother, I am senior warden at floresville lodge 515.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome, glad to have you!


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome Brother, glad you've joined us!


----------

